# How do we know that Kevin Durant isn't another darius rice or jonathan bender?



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Similar heights similar playing styles, so what makes KD stick out any better then these two?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Priest said:


> Similar heights similar playing styles, so what makes KD stick out any better then these two?


He's already done more than either of those two. I dont think some people realize how good Durant's shot is. He's a phenomenal shooter.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Priest said:


> Similar heights similar playing styles, so what makes KD stick out any better then these two?


Simple...

He proved his talent in the NCAA by winning player of the year as a freshman.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Simple...
> 
> He proved his talent in the NCAA by winning player of the year as a freshman.


Plus he can shoot better than they could.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope he isnt Jon Bender the second. When I think of Bender and what could have been, I cry.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> He's already done more than either of those two. I dont think some people realize how good Durant's shot is. He's a phenomenal shooter.



Yea, so was Benders. Sometimes it just doesnt work out.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Yea, so was Benders. Sometimes it just doesnt work out.


Well Durant hasn't shown any hint of being as injury prone. Kind of silly to presume/assume he will, but I get your point.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Durant doesnt seem to be made out of glass for one thing. Hes also got solid handles. Hes a great rebounder from the small forward spot, which is something both bender and rice never really showed consistently.

Oh, and his jumper is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

come on dog... maybe Durant won't be a star but Bender and Darius Rice thats too low


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Priest said:


> Similar heights similar playing styles, so what makes KD stick out any better then these two?


How do we know? the same way we know oden isnt another kandi man.

its obvious durant is more talented and dedicated than those 2.

i see him as rashard lewis at WORST


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Of course Durant COULD be those guys. But it's highly unlikely.

He's 6-10, super quick, has a money jumper, can post up, can rebound. He's a matchup nightmare. Every game he played in, he did well. There was never a moment of weakness for him.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Yea, so was Benders. Sometimes it just doesnt work out.


Sorry I'm not going to put Benders shot on par with Durant's.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Darius Rice is a horrible comparison so I won't even touch that one.

Kevin Durant could be another Jonathan Bender for all we know, but he hasn't shown any signs of having chronic knee problems. I think a player could do a hell of a lot worse than being called a healthy Jonathan Bender. Bender's career was over at age 23, and he was never completely healthy. If it weren't for that knee he would have been phenomenal.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Apparently Bender is now at legend status where he gets better in people's minds as each year passes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darius Rice hit 11 3's yesterday in the D-League championship game. He had 52 points.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

From what I understand, Rice doesn't have much athleticism. Bender was apparently injury-prone and basically had no heart or toughness...though he obviously was a phenomenal talent. How many guys can you name in HISTORY that could both dunk from the free-throw line AND beat Larry Bird in HORSE? (by stepping out to 30 feet)...all on top of being 7'?

Crazy. Bender also had a 39" vertical.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was a big fan of Darius Rice. I dont even remember why. He was one of my favorites from that class for some reason.

I like Kevin Durant even more.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

EGarrett said:


> Bender was apparently injury-prone and basically had no heart or toughness


It's hard to show heart or toughness when you spend literally your entire career battling the same knee injury. He had some sort of incorrectable knee-hamstring allignment problem that doomed his career before it even began. He never developed because he spent his entire career rehabbing. 

He's one of the most unique players I've ever seen, it's a shame he never got a chance to develop.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Sorry I'm not going to put Benders shot on par with Durant's.


It was better. Bender just lost his knees at an early age and played like he was scared once he hit the NBA.

He outshot Reggie Miller in practice all the time, something Reggie complimented him for.


Thats not me saying Durant will be like Bender. He would have to be a very unlucky guy with shoddy knees for that to happen.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MLKG said:


> It's hard to show heart or toughness when you spend literally your entire career battling the same knee injury. He had some sort of incorrectable knee-hamstring allignment problem that doomed his career before it even began. He never developed because he spent his entire career rehabbing.
> 
> He's one of the most unique players I've ever seen, it's a shame he never got a chance to develop.



Agreed. If he never had a knee problem, I doubt people would think this comparison is such a slap in the face.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> Darius Rice hit 11 3's yesterday in the D-League championship game. He had 52 points.


lol yeah i was watching that game thinking to myself..maybe i should delete that thread


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

We don't. Y'mean you didn't know that? How many times do we have to ask this question? How do we know so-and-so isn't another so-and-so? The answer is simple. We don't... and we never will. Now, stop it!


----------



## MambaBonedYaMama (Apr 18, 2007)

Dumb question, very very dumb. I have witnessed kevin durant in lawrence kansas completely dominate the jayhawks. He is unstoppable and the best college player ever.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

MambaBonedYaMama said:


> Dumb question, very very dumb. I have witnessed kevin durant in lawrence kansas completely dominate the jayhawks. He is unstoppable and the best college player ever.


Dumb question, yes. Dumb claim on your part as well. Best college player ever? Come on, now. Shouldn't you have to play more than one year of college to make that claim? Oh, yeah... and maybe win a championship? I think you'd do well to watch ESPN Classic next time they have a college game of Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's, Bill Walton's or David Thompson's.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MambaBonedYaMama said:


> Dumb question, very very dumb. I have witnessed kevin durant in lawrence kansas completely dominate the jayhawks. He is unstoppable and the best college player ever.



No hes not. Danny Ferry is laughing at you right this very instant.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Priest said:


> lol yeah i was watching that game thinking to myself..maybe i should delete that thread


Rice obviously roams these boards a lot, came across your post, and decided to resurrect his career. You probably lit a fire under his ***, kudos Priest.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Jesus of CopyMat said:


> Dumb question, yes. Dumb claim on your part as well. Best college player ever? Come on, now. Shouldn't you have to play more than one year of college to make that claim? Oh, yeah... and maybe win a championship? I think you'd do well to watch ESPN Classic next time they have a college game of Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's, Bill Walton's or David Thompson's.


I agree that he's not the best college player ever, however he might be the greatest player to only play one year of college. Can anyone else recall anyone who went one and done in college that had as much impact as Durant?


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

BobbyDigital32 said:


> I agree that he's not the best college player ever, however he might be the greatest player to only play one year of college. Can anyone else recall anyone who went one and done in college that had as much impact as Durant?


Not that long ago, a fella by the name of Carmelo Anthony made quite an impact. From what I can remember, he even won the national title.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

That Anthony guy even averaged 22 points and 10 rebounds a game and was the Most Outstanding Player of the 2003 Final Four...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

How about Darius Miles?

We don't know, we can only predict. Careers are not guaranteed, if Bo Jackson can be stopped by a hip injury, anyone can. They will check his knees and probably look for any abnormalities now.

People change, too. Melo seemed like a straight-laced point-forward in college, then in 04-05 he was more of a non-passing scorer with attitude issues, and now he's really efficient with less off-the-court issues but the one big brawl.

T-Mac was a seen as a possible bust after a few years, then he arrived.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

EGarrett said:


> From what I understand, Rice doesn't have much athleticism. Bender was apparently injury-prone and basically had no heart or toughness...though he obviously was a phenomenal talent. How many guys can you name in HISTORY that could both dunk from the free-throw line AND beat Larry Bird in HORSE? (by stepping out to 30 feet)...all on top of being 7'?
> 
> Crazy. Bender also had a 39" vertical.



He beat Larry Bird in HORSE?

when did that happen? anyone got a video?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Priest said:


> Similar heights similar playing styles, so what makes KD stick out any better then these two?


He proved it in the NCAA (which in itself does not guarantee success in the NBA but it is better then showing your stuff in HS). YOu did get the memo right? This is the only reason the NBA fought for the one year in the NCAA rule.. to better evaluate such players.

EDIT - I thought you were talking about D Miles not D Rice. Anyway D Rice is a pansy, Durant is not.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I was a big fan of Darius Rice. I dont even remember why. He was one of my favorites from that class for some reason.


YOu must have liked a big men who could play inside, but who was too big a pansy to score inside and rebound, and used his tremendous atletic talent to shoot an astonishing 38% from the floor as a senior.

Maybe you liked him after LSU beat him after he shot 2-12, including 2-11 from three.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BobbyDigital32 said:


> I agree that he's not the best college player ever, however he might be the greatest player to only play one year of college. Can anyone else recall anyone who went one and done in college that had as much impact as Durant?


Look at my avatar. Think hard.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Because we're not morons?


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

durant has more talent than rice and bender put together.His all around game is way better than both of them.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Because we're not morons?


speak for yourself!


----------

